# Axe-fx and... bass?



## Dwellingers (May 14, 2011)

Hey.

I am fond of both guitar and bass playing and i need a recording interface. Is the Axe-fx any good for bass? Or should one go the podxt-road?


Are you experienced? - bring your stories!


----------



## Varcolac (May 14, 2011)

I've looked at this route: I've messed around with my bass and my guitarist's axefx just going straight into his recording rig, and I got a rather good sound. Now I'm looking into getting an axefx, a MIDI pedal and a powered monitor, and using it for both guitar and bass.

I've not experienced using the Axe as a standalone recording interface though, and I've only had limited experience using it at all. What I've seen though, I liked.


----------



## noob_pwn (May 14, 2011)

I tried it in the studio with the SVT sim, didn't really like it much tbh


----------



## eegor (May 15, 2011)

noob_pwn said:


> I tried it in the studio with the SVT sim, didn't really like it much tbh



Same. I couldn't get the kind of low end response I was looking for.

For bass I prefer the sound of a legitimate analog bass amp. Modeling for bass just isn't on the same level as for guitars.


----------



## thewildturkey (May 15, 2011)

I usually just DI my bass in clean, just using the onboard EQ on the bass itself (Spector 5 string), then I record a second track with a gain pedal and just blend the gain track into the clean signal until I have a nice bighty sound. I dont like to distort my bass track too much though.

This only works for recording I guess, not a live sound. If I was playing bass live I think I would be going for a dedicated bass rig.


----------

